# puppy has floating rib



## pitbull86 (Nov 10, 2009)

i got my puppy dallas last saturday nothign seems wrong with him he had abit of a respiratory infection but it has cleared up but today when he was eatign i noticed something sticking out of his side , so i felt it and it went down im guessing h e has a floating rib because it didnt hurt him at all when i felt it or pushed on it this is the first time i have seen it on him as i watch him eat at every feeding to make sure he isnt eating to fast because ehtends to get bloated when he eats to fast anyways i just wanted to know if the floating rib is a big deal or not i mean i know every human has one just dont know about dogs and if it affects them ?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

All dogs have them it is normal.


----------

